
Why Japan didn’t create the iPod - mqt
http://blog.gatunka.com/2008/05/05/why-japan-didnt-create-the-ipod/
======
chaostheory
Japan does have an Apple though. It's called Nintendo.

~~~
aston
Not a bad comparison, but I feel like there's something off about it that I
can't quite put my finger on it.

I think maybe it's along lines of the fact that Apple is the type of company
to create an object that you kind of revere for how it makes you feel to own
it rather than for what it does for you. For example, the N64 controller is
the definition of ugly, but it was a great step forward in controller design.
I can't see Apple releasing anything ugly or uncool looking, no matter how
advanced the technology or the ideas behind it.

~~~
jcl
I don't know... I think the DS Lite and the Wiimote are approaching Apple's
level of simplicity in design, although they lack the premium in cost.

As for ugly Apple products, there are probably some out there that qualify
(mostly non-Jobs stuff)...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Lisa>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_II_series>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMate_300>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twentieth_Anniversary_Macintosh>

